# Tutorial zu Neuronen in Java?



## MPW (28. Mrz 2006)

Moin,

wollte mal anfragen, ob es ein Tutorial zu Neuronen/Neuralen Netzen in Java gibt?

Das Thema interessiert mich sehr, und ich faende es vllt. ganz schoen, wenn mir jemannd einen Tipp zu einem Tutorial geben koennte, wo mit einem Neuronalen Netz eine einfache VierGewinnt KI modeliert wird.

Hab schon gegoogelt, einen Haufen wirres Zeug gefunden, das einfach zu hoch fuer mich ist. Forumssuche hat nur 2 Treffer, die aber beide keine Links enthalten.


Waere dankbar, wenn mir jemand da auf die Spruenge helfen koennte....


MfG
MPW


----------



## AlArenal (28. Mrz 2006)

Naja, das dürfte daran liegen, dass Themen wie "Neuronale Netze", "Generitsche Algorithmen", "Künstliche Intelligenz", .. alles andere als leichtverdaulich und mal eben in einem Tutorial vermittelbar sind...


----------



## Jockel (28. Mrz 2006)

Zwar nicht speziell für Java, doch die kurzen Tutorials auf http://ai-depot.com/ fand ich recht gut... zumindest um einen Überblick zu erhalten.
Ebenfalls interessant ist http://www.aboutai.net/DesktopDefault.aspx


----------



## kaie (28. Mrz 2006)

Vor ein paar Jahren habe ich mal ein kleines Beispiel-Applet geschrieben, dass eine Art Zeichenerkennung per neuronalem Netz umsetzt. Dem Netz werden zufällige Zahlen als Sieben-Segment-Ziffern vorgesetzt (die auch etwas verrauscht sein können), und der Rechner "lernt" daraus die Zahlen zu erkennen. Nach ein paar Hundert Interationen klappt das auch ganz gut. Im Quelltext kann man dann noch mit der Lernrate usw. herumspielen. Vielleicht hilft Dir das Beispiel ja bei Deinem Problem.

Link zum Applet: http://homepage.rub.de/kai.erlemann/java/neuronal/index.html

Gruss,
*KaiE*


----------



## jank (28. Mrz 2006)

Ich denke auch, du solltest dich erstmal mit dem Thema an sich auseinandersetzen. Das Implementieren in einer bestimmten Programmiersprache ist dann Handwerkszeug.

Ein paar ziemlich einfach zu verstehende Tutorials gibts unter http://www.ai-junkie.com/ , der Autor hat auch ein (meiner Meinung nach) recht gutes Buch geschrieben. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, verwendet er ausschließlich C++.

Grüsse, 
 Tin


----------



## Hilefoks (29. Mrz 2006)

Moin,

einen habe ich auch noch: http://www.iicm.edu/greif/images/node1.html. Nicht wirklich so toll, aber vielleicht was für den Einstieg.

Ansonsten kann ich das Buch "Künstliche Intelligenz" von Stuart Russell und Peter Norvig nur empfehlen (ISBN 3-8273-7089-2).

MfG Hilefoks


----------

